# 2010-2011 Bulls Roster



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I thought it might be interesting to start an organized informed discussion on what all of us think the 2010-11 Bulls roster should look like:

I have included a couple sources so that everyone can put forward educated responses:

For Bulls salary info:
http://hoopshype.com/salaries/chicago.htm 

For a list of upcoming FA's:
http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=10749 

For a good mock draft:
http://www.nbadraft.net/2010mock_draft

for general info on NBA financials:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_Salary_Cap

Now in order to do this lets operate on a couple of assumptions (rules)
Rule 1: we will assume that the NBA salary cap will be *55 mil*
Rule 2: we will assume that the Bulls will pick 15th overall and 45th overall, so please only suggest the bulls draft players in that range. 
Rule 3: A max contract for a player will be *16.5* mil
Rule 4: The mid level exception will be 5.75 mil
Rule 5: for the 15th overall pick salary will cost 1.25 mil
Rule 6: Make only reasonable trades (no Dengfor Durant trades etc...)
Rule 7: End with a final roster including at least 10 players and who will be startingand backing up each position
Rule 8: No signing Lebron (even if it is a possibility everyone would obviously choose to sign him over everyone else... so to make it interesting you have to sign someone other than LBJ)
Rule 9: Finally to eliminate confusion lets just assume Salmons does not opt out of his contact

I am sure some people won't want to take the time to do this. but I think it would be interesting to see what everyones opinions are on how we should proceed. I will put mine together in a few minutes after I take some time to think about it.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

This year:
Trade Hinrich+Brad Miller+TT for T mac + Kyle Lowry= net result Bulls save 9 mil for next year(hinrichs salary)

offseason draft:
1st round Draft sg Avery Bradley 1.25 mil
2nd round Draft C Arinze Onuaku 500k

Offseaon Signings and releasing:
Resign Lowry 2 years 2.5 mil per
Release all other unsalaried player
Sign: Chris Bosh as many yeas as he wants(16.5 mil)
Sign: Tony Allen (3.5 mil) 
Sign: DJ Mbenga (2 mil)
Bulls reach Salary cap of 55mil
Fill the remainer of roster spots with minimum salaries (assume approx 3 mil in contracts)
Bulls exceed salary cap by 3 mil 
Final salary: (58 mil)

Final Roster:
Guards:
Rose, Bradley, lowry, Salmons, Allen
Forwards:
Bosh, Deng, Gibson, JJ 
Center:
Noah, Mbenga, Onuaku

Depth Chart:
1.)*Rose*, Lowry, Bradley
2.)*Salmons*, Allen, Bradley
3.)*Deng*, Salmons, JJ, Allen
4.)*Bosh*, Gibson, JJ
5.)*Noah*, Bosh, Mbenga, Onuaku

Well I think this is a great team Very good team with balance, lots of scoring, good D throughout the lineup, phenomenal rebounding team, and a very solid bench.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

We can't sign Outlaw because we would be under the cap(to sign Bosh)...



> The MLE may be used on an individual free agent or split among multiple free agents, *and is available to any team that exceeds the salary cap at the beginning of the offseason*.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

1)Trade Hinrich and Jerome James for Mike Miller and Mike James

This season:

PG-Rose(37)/James(11)
SG-Miller(32)/Salmons(16)
SF-Deng(33)/Salmons(15)
PF-Thomas(27)/Gibson(21)
C-Noah(34)/Miller(14)

Injuries and foul trouble will make us find ways to get James Johnson the 10 minutes per game Vinny's giving him. 

2010 Off-season

1)Salmons opts out
2)Bulls sign D-Wade to a max contract
3)Sign Udonis Haslem with a part of the remaining cap space
4)Sign Omer Asik with whatever is left
5)Draft a combo guard

2010 lineup

PG-Rose/Draft pick
SG-Wade/Draft pick
SF-Deng/Johnson
PF-Haslem/Gibson
C-Noah/Asik


Also sign a PG to the vet minimum, doesn't matter who, just someone who can do 10 minutes a game in case the draft pick needs time.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

dsouljah9 said:


> We can't sign Outlaw because we would be under the cap(to sign Bosh)...


Thanks, good point. I wasnt aware of that. Well i guess JJ will be the back up in my scenario.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> 1)Trade Hinrich and Jerome James for Mike Miller and Mike James
> 
> This season:
> 
> ...


In the OP i gave these rules



> Now in order to do this lets operate on a couple of assumptions (rules)
> Rule 1: we will assume that the NBA salary cap will be 55 mil
> Rule 2: we will assume that the Bulls will pick 15th overall and 45th overall, so please only suggest the bulls draft players in that range.
> Rule 3: A max contract for a player will be 13.75 mil
> ...


I did it because at this point it doesn't seem likeley that salmons will opt out. Better to error on the side of caution than to assume Salmons gives up 6 mil and gambles as a FA.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I created the topic and I already made a bunch of mistakes with my 2010-2011 plan. I forgot to include the savings from having Hinrich leave and also messed up with the mid level. So I dropped outlaw and added Manu. Looking at this stuff really shows you how promising next year could be for the bulls. Of course I haven't given up on this year yet. Just interested in what our team couldlook like.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

apparently not much interest in this topic....
As much as we talk about this I am surprised there isn't much interest in breaking it down. Considering all of the trade rumors that are out there and they all seem to be about next year.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

It;s just that it's too early to predict. I guess after the trade deadline and once free agency is in full swing, _then_ I think this would be a question worth asking...


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

dsouljah9 said:


> It;s just that it's too early to predict. I guess after the trade deadline and once free agency is in full swing, _then_ I think this would be a question worth asking...


Yeah I know it's a ways away but the trade deadline is coming up and a major trade which would dramatically alter our 2010-11 roster could potentially occur at any time. But i am not trying to predict or ask anyone else to predict. Just want to see what everyone would on here would like to do in a way that is reasonable. 
We are constantly throwing around comments in regards to it. People on here want us to trade, draft, and sign this player and that player. But not many people have actually expressed how we can accomplish that. I wanted to create a reasonable scenario... with fixed rules so that people could actually dissect their goals for next years roster. Maybe after we had a few entries people could discuss which of the proposed teams they would like the most. I thought it would be interesting. I think it is much less interesting to throw around non factual ideas than ones based on facts in a likeley scenario. I mean we discuss it all the time. It comes up in at least 50% of the topics. Lets Break It Down.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BTW, no way Tony Allen comes here. He got dudes looking to get at him for a past gang related incident, no way he chooses to increase chances of his death. I'd use that money to sign Omer Asik and tell Mbenga to screw himself.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> BTW, no way Tony Allen comes here. He got dudes looking to get at him for a past gang related incident, no way he chooses to increase chances of his death. I'd use that money to sign Omer Asik and tell Mbenga to screw himself.


Well I wasn't aware of allen's personal situation. I'll figure out someone else. We will need depth though. And Mbenga is a good big body C to have, plays very good D.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

caseyrh said:


> Well I wasn't aware of allen's personal situation. I'll figure out someone else. We will need depth though. And Mbenga is a good big body C to have, plays very good D.


I'd rather just bring Asik over, he'll bring what Mbenga brings and probably more.

And here's what's up with Tony Allen:



> CHICAGO - Celtics guard Tony Allen, back in his hometown for Game 3 against the Bulls last night, has received death threats, according to several NBA sources, and security was added to protect the visitors' bench in the Celtics' 107-86 win. Sources said Allen has been receiving the threats in Chicago for some time. The former Crane High star also received threats prior to a March 17 game at Chicago, sources said, but he didn't make the trip because of a thumb injury.





> On April 25, 2007, Allen was found not guilty of aggravated battery in a Chicago court. The ruling came on the second day of a trial stemming from a fight in August 2005 outside a Chicago restaurant. The fight escalated into a shooting at the White Palace Grill in the West Loop Aug. 28.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2009/04/24/tony_allen_threatened/


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I'd rather just bring Asik over, he'll bring what Mbenga brings and probably more.
> 
> And here's what's up with Tony Allen:
> 
> ...


Interesting. 
As for Asik. I have seen some clips of him. But I will admit I don't know much about him. but don't we already own the rights to him?I would assume that we could sign him after we spend all of our cap money. And then go over the cap with him right?
Plus he seems kinda of skinny. I think one of the neccessary additions to our team should be a big body. Someone that can hold their own against other large centers. We don't have that now. (gray isn't the guy). I think we should try to get a guy like that this offseason. To me Mbenga would be a good fit but there are a number of other guys that we could get on the cheap that could fill that void.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

caseyrh said:


> Interesting.
> As for Asik. I have seen some clips of him. But I will admit I don't know much about him. but don't we already own the rights to him?I would assume that we could sign him after we spend all of our cap money. And then go over the cap with him right?
> Plus he seems kinda of skinny. I think one of the neccessary additions to our team should be a big body. Someone that can hold their own against other large centers. We don't have that now. (gray isn't the guy). I think we should try to get a guy like that this offseason. To me Mbenga would be a good fit but there are a number of other guys that we could get on the cheap that could fill that void.


Nope, I too thought we could just bring Asik over even if we're over the cap, but apparantly that's not possible and we need to use our cap space to sign him.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Nope, I too thought we could just bring Asik over even if we're over the cap, but apparantly that's not possible and we need to use our cap space to sign him.


Strange. Because you can go over the cap with draft picks. I would think he would fall into that category. Well... I guess I would want to sign Asik with the cap space we have now and just deal with the fact that we won't have a capable big body C unless we are lucky enough to draft one. I wonder how much Asik would cost. How big of a prospect is he at this point? 3-4 mil?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

caseyrh said:


> Strange. Because you can go over the cap with draft picks. I would think he would fall into that category. Well... I guess I would want to sign Asik with the cap space we have now and just deal with the fact that we won't have a capable big body C unless we are lucky enough to draft one. I wonder how much Asik would cost. How big of a prospect is he at this point? 3-4 mil?


Yeah I don't quite understand that either. Maybe it's because we have cap space that we need to either sign him to the minimum or have him eat up our cap space since he's a 2nd rounder.


----------

